
The Information: Beyond Google, a Search Battle Brews - mklemme
http://go.theinformation.com/3d71ec
======
mklemme
An in-depth analysis into the market split for Apache's Solr & Elasticsearch
that Steve Nellis from The Information published this morning. Interesting
read breaking down the two major players in enterprise search, and both are
OSS and have different licenses.

"There’s a shift happening in the software that big companies use to search
their internal data. Solr, a decade-old nonprofit-backed technology that’s
most popular, is being overtaken by Elasticsearch, free software backed by a
for-profit firm selling paid add-ons."

What are your thoughts on the rise in popularity with ES over Solr? Is the ES
way of charging for add-ons the future of OSS?

Disclaimer: Site is a paid subscription news publication, but the article can
be unlocked using my share link.

------
manuelh
Google is the epitome for paid search/advertising.,...

The only big change will come from a truly multilingual search. Some projects
in the EU are addressing this need.

~~~
mklemme
They are, but I think it's interesting what's happening outside Google's
reach. It's become increasingly cheap for companies to store information about
each customer, which drives customization throughout that company's product
offering.

There's a library built on ES that I have been watching on Github which
promotes results based on ecommerce conversion data:
[https://github.com/ankane/searchkick](https://github.com/ankane/searchkick)

